# Do you prefer Brown or Blue Eyes?



## MobiusX

and why?


----------



## sansd

I'm going to say blue, partly because my eyes are blue, but brown eyes can be nice too, and green also . . .


----------



## Monroee

Brown.

They seem to smolder with a hidden fire.

Mmm.

My eyes are blue, by the way.


----------



## crsohr

Blue because they are less common.....I think!

I don't have either though.


----------



## Neptunus

Blue. They're prettier, imo. 

I have dark brown eyes.


----------



## ratbag

I like dark eyes on men and green eyes on women. Although any eye by itself is beautiful.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I think they're the prettiest. I have blue eyes myself.


----------



## theseshackles

Blue eyes are dreamy :mushy


----------



## prudence

It depends on who's wearing them. I have blue but have nothing against any of the other colours...


----------



## Pangur Ban

Brown... so mysterious. :mushy


----------



## littlepickles

I think blue eyes make a person look better, but I also really like light brown eyes. All eyes are nice in their own unique way though.


----------



## Oscar7

Either is good for me....


----------



## cybernaut

Monroee said:


> Brown.
> 
> They seem to smolder with a hidden fire.
> 
> Mmm.
> 
> My eyes are blue, by the way.


This.


----------



## Bbpuff

I like blue eyes.. Well I guess it all depends on the shade of blue, and the person wearing them.. But blue eyes can sometimes be absouletly stunning... But I really don't care what colour iris a person has.. I don't have blue eyes. My mom has dark brown eyes, and my dad has green eyes, so I have light brown eyes ;p


----------



## MindOverMood

Dark hair/skin with blue eyes..:mushy


----------



## Kennnie

Brown


----------



## Jess32247

Blue. 

My eyes are blue.

But I wish they we're dark blue. 

There normal blue eyes.

Darn.


----------



## supersoshychick

Eh, doesn't matter.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I think they're both great!
Brown eyes have a warmth to them that blue doesn't though, so I will vote brown.


----------



## Pangur Ban

:yes

^ They sure do.


----------



## Charizard

Blue eyes feel a lot rarer to me than they used to be, so they tend to be more striking and instantly eye-drawing when I'm in a room with someone who has them. I voted for that.


----------



## Still Waters

I like green eyes - blue usually creeps me out,I tend to feel there too intense and have lots of trouble with maintaining eye contact.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Brown eyes for sure. I have blue eyes myself, but there the complete opposite of steel. Very faint, almost ice like.


----------



## laura024

Blue, although brown eyes can be pretty. It's just there's nothing really special about brown eyes, because they're dominant. Green eyes are where it's at.


----------



## rawrguy

Blue


----------



## King Moonracer

Brown. My eyes are less sensitive to bright lights and make people feel like im loooking into their soul. 

Girls with green eyes are beautiful though


----------



## millenniumman75

Pretty split statistics.

I am at least the sixth (now standing at eight!) consecutive person on my mother's side of the family....(grandmother, aunt, mother, cousin, cousin, myself, brother, 2nd cousin) to be born with blue eyes. I chose blue for the vote.

However.....

Brown eyes are important, too. My father had brown eyes, as did his mother. They may appear again in the family :lol.


----------



## sas111

Well, my eyes are blue & I like them a lot.  I guess it depends on the person, I think brown eyes on light hair is pretty, same goes with blue eyes on dark hair. I really dig the exotic look.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I like both. Deep brown ones can be soooooo gorgeous. One of the most beautiful men I have ever seen had deep brown, almost black, eyes. My family has lovely eyes too and most of us have blue.


----------



## UncertainMuffin

Blue with dark hair...gorgeous. 

(Mine are brown)


----------



## heroin

Brown.

Blue eyed people are out of my league.


----------



## cafune

Vanilllabb said:


> Well, my eyes are blue & I like them a lot.  I guess it depends on the person, I think brown eyes on light hair is pretty, same goes with blue eyes on dark hair. I really dig the exotic look.


Agree! The contrast will make those people look pretty beautiful.

Voted brown eyes. I dunno, they seem warmer. Although, blue eyes are quite pretty.


----------



## Toad Licker

Between those two I'd go with Blue.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Brown, more to discover. 
While blue eyes are striking and probably more 'attractive', I must admit I find them boring compared to dark eyes. Brown eyes, the darker the better have a different intensity to them than blue eyes do. 
The strangest shade I have come across is dark grey. My friend has them. His eyes look dark brown, almost black until the light catches them a certain way and they turn a light grey/blue colour. I spent a long time wondering if he wore contacts or something but nope, they're legit!

Mine are green/blue/grey, only interesting if you really look into them.


----------



## Losteagle

Brown

I have Hazel eyes but they can change to Green and back depending on my mood (So I Have Been Told)... I think Brown eyes on a woman is just HOT...


----------



## MobiusX

blue eyes makes the person look possessed or something, I think it's gross


----------



## Tangerine

ShinAkuma said:


> blue eyes makes the person look possessed or something, I think it's gross


Yeah..I tend to have this problem..


----------



## Stilla

I can't decide, it's to difficult...!

But I will say that I've always really liked the intensity and the coldness of blue eyes. 
...Like Cillian Murphy's. :mushy

Brown eyes are really pretty as well though.


----------



## Keith

I like blue eyes slightly more maybe partially because i have them so their more "familiar", but eye color really don't matter much to me.


----------



## SMOOZIE

I enjoy looking at people with different kinds of blue-eye hues. The colours amaze me. Brown-eyed people have a better chance of making me feel warmer inside. And great appreciation for all the other colours too. None is better than the other, variety is what gives them all value.


----------



## heyJude

Brown and/or Hazel.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Both are good. 

Though lately I've been really noticing how nice brown eyes are... And by that I'm pretty much talking exclusively about about females.


----------



## MindOverMood

I wouldn't mind this either :b


----------



## moxosis

I like brown eyes, because everyone in Iceland has blue eyes and we need to mix this inbred blue eyed country up. Every woman here looks related to me. ugh! :no


----------



## MindOverMood

I think middle eastern women with light brown/hazel eyes are very attractive as well


----------



## Perfectionist

Everyone wants what they don't have.

I think blue eyes are boring, since I have them. Light brown is preeeetty.


----------



## rumjungle

crsohr said:


> Blue because they are less common.....I think!
> 
> I don't have either though.


Actually green eyes are less common than blue.

And out of brown or blue, my favourite is brown, I have an soft spot for men with warm brown eyes. All colours can be beautiful though and it is silly to place prestige on only one.


----------



## Chris16

I don't even notice eye color. I didn't know what color my own eyes were for quite a long time actually. In fact I hate looking at eyes because it makes mine water.


----------



## tutliputli

Eyes are so unique that they're all beautiful IMO. I think blue eyes are the most striking but I find them quite cold. Brown eyes have a warmth to them and I think they're quite mysterious. I dislike my own though (brown), they're dull and I always wish for something more striking. 

I looooooove green eyes. My mum has amazing dark green eyes. I wish I'd inherited them.


----------



## veron

Hmm, this is interesting. I thought blue would be in the lead by far. I myself prefer brown eyes.


----------



## AussiePea

Can't say I have a preference, though I find green/blue pretty cool since it's a little more uncommon than brown. That being said, people with eyes so dark you can't see their pupils is also pretty swish.


----------



## Fenren

I voted blue but like both. Although lots of male acquaintances and a few old friends have blue eyes and they got lots of compliments from girls about them. So It made me feel jealous and inferior that I have darker hazel eyes.


----------



## x3 Misaki

It really deppends on the person, i can really love both.


----------



## Freiheit

I like dark green mixed with gray. I think any eye color can look good, although I'm leaning a bit more towards brown because blue eyes tend to be a bit icy looking for my tastes and so many white people tend to have them, especially in my family and where I live. I wish I had brown eyes but I have hazel greenish ones.


----------



## shadowmask

Brown, for the warmth, as others have mentioned, although I hardly ever notice a person's eye color until it's brought to attention.


----------



## kippan

Any color is beautiful to me. The human eye is a gnarly thing. But I do so love this genetic mutation when a person has two different colored eyes.


----------



## Vip3r

I love dark brown eyes. They are so alluring.


----------



## ImWeird

It depends on the person really... Brown eyes can be so comforting, but blue eyes are also very lovely.


----------



## Jessie203

Vip3r said:


> I love dark brown eyes. They are so alluring.


I think so too with dark brown eyes (That's me btw lol). Like an exotic look.
I think brown eyes in general have a mysterious yet inviting look.
Blue eyes look innocent to me idk why and they look very sexy in an obvious way prob bc they are so rare and people love rare things. When they have a dark ring around them and are like an electric blue it's really lovely too.
I guess all eye colours are perfect in their own way. 
I like them all and I've liked people with many different eye colours.
I think people say they have a preference but once they see a hot person with the opposite colour they envision they forget about their preference and can only think about how gorgeous that person and his/her eyes look lol!


----------



## kindasorta

Any eye color can take my breath away. It's not about the color, it's about the eye itself (and the owner of said eye). My ex had big blue eyes that melted me to the ground, still I voted brown here..

I think "normal" brown eyes appeal to me more than "normal" blue. But when they aren't normal it's just not about the color...

Oh, I have dark blue eyes if anyone cares


----------



## Stormclouds

I seem to prefer the dark hair/dark eyes kind of guy.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm a sucker for green or hazel eyes. My husband's are hazel.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine

I them both :stu


----------



## Double Indemnity

Blue.


----------



## komorikun

Still Waters said:


> I like green eyes - blue usually creeps me out,I tend to feel there too intense and have lots of trouble with maintaining eye contact.


I have green eyes. All colors can be pretty but I find very light shades of blue creepy. Also the worst kissers have been blue-eyed, was horrible..... So, I vote for brown or green eyes.


----------



## equiiaddict

Brown because they're more exotic and very much unappreciated. I do like blue eyes, my boyfriend has them, but I've always been more drawn to brown.


----------



## tropic

It depends on the person. I like both, really. I don't really find eyes fascinating for their color, it's all about the look/expression in the eyes for me.


----------



## Embassy

.


----------



## Elleire

I don't have a preference. I really think any color can be beautiful. I guess I tend to get sucked in by brown eyes a bit more, though.

why no love for the green-eyed? =(


----------



## Matomi

Well, i have Gray Eyes and that tops both of them imo.
But Blue is better, Why? i don't know.


----------



## CourtneyB

If I had to pick just those two I would say blue.



phoelomek said:


> why no love for the green-eyed? =(


:yes Mine are green/slightly hazel. They're the 2nd least common eye color (besides gray, red, etc.)


----------



## diamondheart89

Anything different from my own pits of black. :/


----------



## Tu Cielo

Both can be pretty. Light brown eyes that are kind of like a dark honey color is gorgeous and I do like eyes so dark, they look black. But I am a sucker for guys with light blue eyes and dark hair. I guess it's the contrast that I like.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Light-colored eyes are the most beautiful IMO (blue, gray, green).


----------



## Dane

Although I have a very slight preference for dark blue (like mine, haha), either one is fine. It's more important how well a particular person's eye color fits with their hair color and complexion.


----------



## Sain

I never make eye contact, so I don't really care either way lol.


----------



## Tugwahquah

Brown, because I prefer eyes like mine, over blue. 
Green is my favorite color of all.


----------



## hoddesdon

Originally everyone had brown eyes. All Africans have brown eyes, and Africa is the place of origin. Blue eyes are a later mutation.


----------



## Xtraneous

Blue!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Blue, because I'm mostly attracted to the dark hair/blue eyes/light skin combination.

If there were more options though, I would pick green.


----------



## LONER3454

don't care


----------



## scarpia

the cheat said:


> Blue, because I'm mostly attracted to the dark hair/blue eyes/light skin combination.
> 
> If there were more options though, I would pick green.


I'm with you on the green eyes. They are very exotic. But I like the brown eye/ dark hair/ light skin combination.


----------



## lissa530

It really doesn't matter to me both are nice. My eyes are green by the way .


----------



## shana

Blue- they're less common, and I prefer lighter eyes. I have brown eyes.


----------



## keyla965

I think blue eyes are better. I love blue eyes on a guy with really dark hair or blond hair.I think that brown eyes are kinda boring. They have a certain warmth to them but thats about it. I love icy blue or just plain blue eyes.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Blue  because my bf has blue eyes, they make me fall for him each time he looks at me. I have big brown eyes though which he loves.


----------



## regimes

brown: deep, sensual, warm, mysterious.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack, deep black


----------



## Nothingness

Just as long as you have 2 eyes and no tail I'm happy!


----------



## shy girl

Brown...they're warmer and I suppose I subconsciously apply that to their personality too.


----------

